# Can we brush a Maltese when wet?



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello ALL:

If we brush our dog(s) dry, we use a conditioner as we brush. We wonder if we can brush our Maltese when wet, like after...if you will pardon the expression...a bath. B) We had been told that is the best time and also that they should be brushed dry. So, any idea?


----------



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

I brush Toro while he's wet during the summer. It's so hot here that we don't have to worry about him being too cold when wet. That said, I still go straight outside and sit on my porch in direct sunlight and brush him while he watches the cars go by. He loves it.
He dries a lot quicker when we do that and his coat is really smooth.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I brush mine as I blow dry them.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> I brush mine as I blow dry them.


Me too. On non bath days, I brush the dry hair or use CC White on White as I brush.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

OK. Thanks for all the replies. I had thought you weren't supposed to brush the hair wet. Obviously I got it backwards. That's a relief because he tries faster if I brush him while I'm drying.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

You are not supposed to brush hair that is soaking wet. I read somewhere that it is too elastic when it is soaking wet and that as you stretch that elastic out you can weaken it. But you shouldn't brush a dry coat either, dry coats tend to break as they are brushed as well. The ideal brushing is when the dog has been taken from the bath given a short (10-15 minute break wrapped in a towel to soak up some of the wetness) and then put under a dryer. You brush under the dryer. 

For daily maintenance brushing, I think the best way is to use a mist of distilled water on your brush or on the coat. You can also use de-tangling products, but those tend to build up in the hair which is not good in the long run. 

Reva, do you mean Ice on Ice? I use that too, but again prefer just a mist bottle of water for regular maintenance when possible.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Carina, Yes, of course, it's Ice on Ice. I don't know where my mind was. I often dilute the Ice on Ice with lots of water to brush out coat.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> You are not supposed to brush hair that is soaking wet. I read somewhere that it is too elastic when it is soaking wet and that as you stretch that elastic out you can weaken it. But you shouldn't brush a dry coat either, dry coats tend to break as they are brushed as well. The ideal brushing is when the dog has been taken from the bath given a short (10-15 minute break wrapped in a towel to soak up some of the wetness) and then put under a dryer. You brush under the dryer.
> 
> For daily maintenance brushing, I think the best way is to use a mist of distilled water on your brush or on the coat. You can also use de-tangling products, but those tend to build up in the hair which is not good in the long run.
> 
> Reva, do you mean Ice on Ice? I use that too, but again prefer just a mist bottle of water for regular maintenance when possible.


Thanks, Carina for your expertise  This was my understanding too (based on what I know about human hair care)- figuring that maltese have "hair" also. The hair shouldn't be soaking wet (ie. Do NOT brush hair while IN the shower or bath) because it can damage the hair. But, If drying simultaneously, you can brush as you dry. Brushing while drying helps the hair stay smooth and more straight (like a blow-out at the salon). I use diluted de-tangler spray prior to brushing dry. I will give the distilled water a try too!


----------

